# buen día / buenos días



## luis masci

Hola, a mi entender  este es el único saludo que suele decirse en singular, ya que nunca escuché decir “buena noche/ buena tarde” sino siempre en su manera en plural.
Ahora bien... he caído en la cuenta que todas las otras lenguas que conozco (portugués- italiano- inglés)hacen estos clásicos saludos en singular. 
¿Alguien puede decirme si conoce alguna lengua donde también se use la forma plural o tendré que pensar que somos exclusivos?


----------



## heidita

Ahora que lo dices, en alemán también es en singular. Bien es cierto que en alemán todos los saludos, buenas noches, buenas tardes.... son en singular. En fin, lo que tú decías. 

A ver si se mete algún forero hindú o ruso, sería interesante saberlo.


----------



## Brazilian dude

En hindi no lo sé, pero en ruso (y las demás lenguas eslavas) se usan los saludos siempre en singular.

En portugués, aunque no es común, también se puede decir Bons dias, Boas tardes, Boas noites.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

En bengalí(idioma índico) también se usan todos los saludos en singular así que supongo que en hindí también son en singular. La verdad es que no te parece ser un poco raro(lógicamente) decirlos en plural? Me pregunto de qué pueda ser la razón de decir los saludos en plural en español...


----------



## mickaël

Hola, 

En francés tampoco no utilisamos el plural. 

Pequeñito texto :
http://www.libertaddigital.com/php3/opi_desa.php3?cpn=11821


----------



## luis masci

Bueno...parece que la conclusión se inclinará más hacia la exclusividad nomás.
Creo que el enlace puesto por Mickael ha dado en la tecla (hay algo del idioma español que propende a la desmesura cuando se trata de repartir alegría).
También es cierto que es común decir felices navidades, felices pascuas (ya he sido advertido que en España esto se dice para navidad), felices carnavales.


----------



## Wladimir

heidita said:
			
		

> Ahora que lo dices, en alemán también es en singular. Bien es cierto que en alemán todos los saludos, buenas noches, buenas tardes.... son en singular. En fin, lo que tú decías.
> 
> A ver si se mete algún forero hindú o ruso, sería interesante saberlo.


 
En ruso también todos los saludos son en singular.
En esto tenemos más en común con los alemanes que con los españoles.


----------



## BETOREYES

Buenos días.
Tengo un amigo que argumenta que el saludo "buenos días" no es correcto, porque éste expresa el deseo de que interlocutor tenga un buen día, y en ese orden de ideas, se debe decir "buen día".

Yo pienso que ambas formas son correctas, pero el DPD no dice nada al respecto (o eso creo!).

Alguien sabe si existen normas al respecto.

Gracias,
BetoReyes.


----------



## Bil

Soy gringo, pero a mí parecer, ¿no sería mejor desearle a uno muchos buenos días en el futuro también?


----------



## ena 63

hola:
está claro que el saludo "buenos días" como "buenas noches" es correcto, pero también puedes decir a alguien  "que pases un buen día", que es más un deseo de despedida que un saludo de encuentro, 
no se si me he explicado bien...


----------



## danielfranco

Eso de "buen día" nunca lo había visto en ningún lado en México hasta que leí las historietas de "Mafalda", que son argentinas, creo. Pienso entonces que tal vez sea un regionalismo.
A lo mejor...


----------



## Inés06

En el DRAE:
*día**.*

*buen *~*.*
*1.* expr._ Arg._ y_ Chile._ *buenos días.*

*buenos *~*s.*
*1.* expr. U. como salutación familiar durante la mañana.


----------



## BETOREYES

Mil gracias a todos!


----------



## CABEZOTA

Hola !

Sabe alguien de dónde viene el plural en las expresiones "buenos días", "buenas tardes" y "buenas noches" ?


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Esto lo digo por deducción, pero no he podido extraerlo de ningún libro.
Latín:
*Bonus*-na-num=Bueno
*Dies*,diei = Dia

*Bonus dies* --->Buenos días.


----------



## Isa88

conozco varios franceses que se hacen la misma pregunta...yo, de habla hispana...no lo se...es natural para nosotros decirlo así.

isa88


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Me parece que en Sólo Español se ha hablado de eso varias veces pero sólo encuentro un hilo Enlace roto. Martine (Mod...). (¿Alguien con más memoria que yo?) Aparecen también varios hilos en el foro de Vocabulario.
Haciendo una búsqueda con "Buenas noches" también. Pero me temo (sólo los he leído por encima) que nadie ha dado una respuesta definitiva. 

¿Lo sabrá la RAE? ¿Se le puede preguntar?
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## realmadridfan

¡Hola!

¿Alguien sabe por qué en Castellano si dice BuenOS DíAS, BuenAS tardES/nochES?

En italiano y francés, otros idiomas románicos, estas expresiones son singulares.

¿Por qué son plurales en Castellano?

Gracias


----------



## Alexis Advance

realmadridfan said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe *por qué* en Cast*e*llano si dice BuenOS D*í*AS, BuenAS tardES/nochES?
> 
> En italiano y francés, otros idiomas rom*á*nicos, estas expresiones son singulares.
> 
> ¿*Por qué* son plurales en Cast*e*llano?
> 
> Gracias.


Aquí hay una completa explicación al respecto:
http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Buenos días-buenas tardes-noches.htm

Por cierto, corregí varias incorrecciones en tu mensaje (no te lo tomes a mal ).

Espero que te sirva
¡Saludos!


----------



## .DrAgO.

Hmmm, nunca me había puesto a pensar en eso...
Y ahora que lo pienso, he llegado a escuchar "Buen día" pero nada más...


----------



## Cecilio

Una curiosidad: resulta que en el español coloquial, al menos en España, se suelen reducir estas expresiones a un simple "¡buenas!", especialmente cuando se entra a un sitio. Ese "¡buenas!" procede de "buenas tardes/noches", pero se aplica también a cualquier parte del día, por ejemplo la mañana.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Alexis, muy interesante el artículo. Yo en lo personal (y creo que la inmensa mayoría de los mexicanos) uso el buenos días, tardes o noches.

He escuchado a algunas personas decir buen día, buana tarde o buena noche, pero se me hace muy afectado de su parte.


----------



## belén

Hola Realmadridfan (yo también ) bienvenido a los foros.

Si buscas en el diccionario de WR "buenos días" te aparecen, además de las traducciones, un montón de hilos abajo del todo, algunos de ellos tratan exactamente del mismo tema que este hilo, así que te recomiendo los visites para ampliar tus conocimientos sobre el tema.

Un saludo,
Belén


----------



## OscarJ_Col

*Aviso: a partir de este mensaje el hilo ha sido unido con otro anterior*​

¡Hola a todos!

Tengo una pregunta, usualmente uso buenos días para saludar por la mañana o buenas tardes o buenas noches, pero recientemente escuche a una persona que tiene por costumbre saludar: buen día, buena tarde o buena noche. ¿Está incorrecta la primera?

Me gustaría conocer sus opiniones.

Saludos.

Oscar.


----------



## Ushuaia

Por aquí "buen día" también se escucha mucho como saludo y te diría que es sinónimo de "buenos días", no así "buena tarde" ni "buena noche". 

Van saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Te copio un vínculo a un hilo anterior, en el cual *Artrella* se tomó el trabajo de hacer la consulta a la RAE para luego copiar la respuesta que recibió.
Me resultó muy interesante.
Por estas tierras el uso del plural y del singular están más o menos empatados, pienso yo.
Saludos


----------



## emm1366

Hola Oscar.

Me parece bastante descortés decir "buena tarde" o "buena noche". Es como si alguien se reservara el desearte que las otras tardes o noches sean buenas dependiendo de su cambio de humor a favor o en contra tuya. Para mí son incorrectas las expresiones en singular.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia se ha puesto muy de moda lo de_ *buen día*._

Lo mismo sucede con _*en la tarde*_ en lugar del muy castizo *por la tarde*, y *escuchar* cuando realmente lo que se quiere decir es *oir.*


----------



## Popescu

¿¿¿Buen día??? Es más falta esto que no saber poner el acento a cuanto.


----------



## Pinairun

En algunos países se usa "Buen día" de la misma manera que, en otros, "Buenos días".

Así lo dice el DRAE también:


> *buen día*
> 1. expr._ Arg._ y_ Chile._ buenos días.
> *buenos días*
> 1. expr. U. como salutación familiar durante la mañana.


Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

Popescu said:


> ¿¿¿Buen día??? Es más falta esto que no saber poner el acento a cuanto.


¿Qué tiene de «falta»?


----------



## Popescu

Pinairun said:


> En algunos países se usa "Buen día" de la misma manera que, en otros, "Buenos días".
> 
> Así lo dice el DRAE también:


Siendo una de las pocas lenguas en las que se dice en plural, que se utilice el singular no lo veo nada bien, y menos que lo admita el DRAE, para mi no es correcto.


----------



## ManPaisa

Popescu said:


> Siendo una de las pocas lenguas en las que se dice en plural, que se utilice el singular no lo veo nada bien, y menos que lo admita el DRAE, para mi no es correcto.


 
Explícanos por favor por qué tiene que ser en plural.  
Gracias.


----------



## Popescu

la pregunta es al revés, ¿¿por qué en singular??


----------



## ManPaisa

¿Porque es un solo día?
Mañana habrá que repetir el saludo.


----------



## la_machy

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Porque es un solo día?
> Mañana habrá que repetir el saludo.


Respuesta lógica.


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Porque es un solo día?
> Mañana habrá que repetir el saludo.


Mala respuesta. ¡Si la lengua fuera siempre lógica!
Prefiero el plural: ¡Buenos días!

Saludos


----------



## la_machy

La lengua no, pero las respuestas deben serlo. Y a veces lo son.
Las preferencias no tienen que ver con lo correcto ni con lo lógico.
De ahi que hay quien diga 'Buenos días' y otros 'Buen día'.

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Pinairun said:


> En algunos países se usa "Buen día" de la misma manera que, en otros, "Buenos días".
> 
> Así lo dice el DRAE también:
> 
> 
> 
> *buen día*
> 1. expr._ Arg._ y_ Chile._ buenos días.
> *buenos días*
> 1. expr. U. como salutación familiar durante la mañana.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...

¡No!. En Chile decimos "*buenos días*", en plural. ¿De dónde sacó esto la RAE?

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

En México lo he oído entre los norteños. Tal vez por influencia del inglés.

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

En castellano lo habitual es decir 'buenos días', 'buenas tardes' y 'buenas noches'.

Imagino que el autor está incluido en ese deseo.De ahí el uso en plural.

Buen día para ti ( vosotros) y para mi. -----> buenos días

Buenos días.


----------



## Antpax

Popescu said:


> Siendo una de las pocas lenguas en las que se dice en plural, que se utilice el singular no lo veo nada bien, y menos que lo admita el DRAE, para mi no es correcto.


Hola:

Mayoritariamente se dice "buenos días", pero hay sitios donde se dice "buen día" ¿cuál es el problema? Simplemente son distintas maneras de decirlo, al igual que en España decimos "coche" y en otros países se dice "carro".

Simplemente es una muestra más de la variedad de nuestro idioma, que por cierto, es algo que me encanta.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## dexterciyo

Antpax said:


> Mayoritariamente se dice "buenos días", pero hay sitios donde se dice "buen día" ¿cuál es el problema? Simplemente son distintas maneras de decirlo, al igual que en España decimos "coche" y en otros países se dice "carro".
> 
> *Simplemente es una muestra más de la variedad de nuestro idioma, que por cierto, es algo que me encanta*.


Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Popescu

Antpax said:


> ¿y tú quién eres? ¿El Guardián de las Palabras? Mayoritariamente se dice "buenos días", pero hay sitios donde se dice "buen día" ¿cuál es el problema? Simplemente son distintas maneras de decirlo, al igual que en España decimos "coche" y en otros países se dice "carro" (¿también está mal?).
> 
> Simplemente es una muestra más de la variedad de nuestro idioma, que por cierto, es algo que me encanta.


No es así, en el DRAE pone que se dice en Chile y Argentina, arriba un chileno dice que se dice buenos días en Chile, a ver si al final no se dice tanto, que lo admita el DRAE no es salvaguarda de que este bien dicho, y lo de Argentina que se diga puede ser de bon giorno-buen dí.

El ejemplo de carro-coche, no tiene nada que ver con esto coche de caballos, cochecito del niño,coche.....carro con caballo, carromato, carro....., es lo mismo unos han cogido una salida otros otra.

Achacar esto a la variedad del idioma, esa frase parece un poco-bastante comodín, cualquier cosa sera variedad del idioma..... que la gente no tenga dudas, todo es válido por obra y gracia de la variedad del idioma..[modo irónico]

No es que buen día este mal, "hoy hace un buen día", no esta mal, sustituir el buenos días por el buen día no es correcto te pongas como te pongas. Goods mornings!!!!


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

¿Cuál es el supuesto uso o la norma gramatical que se está violando al decir "buen día"? Creo que lo has omitido en tus mensajes anteriores; sería bueno que lo expresaras, para que ofrezcas luz a todos los que usamos de vez en cuando el "buen día".


----------



## la_machy

Antpax said:


> Mayoritariamente se dice "buenos días", pero hay sitios donde se dice "buen día" ¿cuál es el problema? Simplemente son distintas maneras de decirlo, al igual que en España decimos "coche" y en otros países se dice "carro".
> 
> *Simplemente es una muestra más de la variedad de nuestro idioma, que por cierto, es algo que me encanta.[/B*


* 
Otra más que esta muy de acuerdo con eso.

Saludos.*


----------



## flljob

Popescu said:


> Achacar esto a la variedad del idioma, esa frase parece un poco-bastante comodín, cualquier cosa será variedad del idioma..... que la gente no tenga dudas, todo es válido por obra y gracia de la variedad del idioma..[modo irónico]No es que buen día este mal, "hoy hace un buen día", no esta mal, sustituir el buenos días por el buen día no es correcto te pongas como te pongas. Goods mornings!!!!


 
De acuerdo.


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Mala respuesta. ¡Si la lengua fuera siempre lógica!
> Prefiero el plural: ¡Buenos días!


Es que yo no he dicho que se deba decir de una forma u otra. 
Lejos de mí los dogmatismos, y más cuando se trata de un prosaico saludo.

(Gracias por las valemadrinas, la machy ).

PD - Yo lo digo siempre en plural, pero defender su uso basándose en que el español es uno de los pocos idiomas que en que se dice en plural es una necedad.


----------



## dexterciyo

Popescu said:


> No es así, en el DRAE pone que se dice en Chile y Argentina, arriba un chileno dice que se dice buenos días en Chile, a ver si al final no se dice tanto, que lo admita el DRAE no es salvaguarda de que este bien dicho, y lo de Argentina que se diga puede ser de bon giorno-buen dí.



Tan solo haz una búsqueda en *Google* de «hola, buen día», verás que obtendrás la modesta cantidad de *un millón novecientos mil* resultados. ¡Creo que más que suficientes!

No debe tomarse *Google* siempre como determinación final, pero en ocasiones, creo que ayuda mucho a ver los usos de ciertas palabras y expresiones en la lengua.

Saludos.


----------



## la_machy

Buen día y _haya paz (_dijo JJV)

Dejando de lado a Google, es un hecho que hay millones de personas que usan cualquiera de los dos términos.
Y aunque en el norte de México se diga de las dos formas, yo siempre digo ''buenos días''. Si estoy metida en este brete es porque rechazo el uso limitativo de la lengua, mucho más cuando se habla de un término que está aceptado por la RAE.

*Saludos*

p.s. (de nada, MP, tengo muchas)


----------



## Sergio Campo

El DRAE lo recoge.

Es usado por hispanohablantes en España, en México... (yo personalmente he oido, en España, usarlo de forma corriente, como saludo)

Es gramaticalmente correcto.

No consigo entender cuál es la razón para defender que es un uso incorrecto de la lengua. "Me suena raro" no debería ser suficiente...


----------



## Pinairun

En el DPD:



> *2.** buen día* o _*buenos días*._ La fórmula de saludo que se emplea durante la mañana es, en el español general, _buenos días._ No obstante, en algunos países de América del Sur se utiliza también la fórmula _buen día: «Buen día, abuelo»_ (Daulte _Noche_ [Arg. 1994]).


 
Ni el DRAE ni el DPD han tenido en cuenta que en España también se saluda con _buen_ _día,_ en singular_._ Al menos yo lo digo y, por este rinconcito del país más gente también lo hace; en lenguaje coloquial y, quizá, por influencia de otras lenguas cercanas.

Una golondrina no hace verano, pero no podía pasar sin confesar mi forma "incorrecta" de saludar precisamente a la gente que más quiero.

No se dice, sin embargo, _buena tarde_ ni _buena noche_. A esas horas se mantiene el plural, a no ser que sea en expresiones como _que pases buena tarde_ o_ buena noche._

Un saludo


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia mucha gente también lo dice en singular.


----------



## Valtiel

Yo soy el primero que se queja siempre de todo en cuanto a lengua se refiere (mayormente de la necedad [espero que no me regañen los moderadores... ] del prójimo), pero en este caso no veo motivos razonables para condenar esa expresión. Yo siempre he oído, leído y por consiguiente usado «Buenos días», pero «Buen día» tiene el mismo (o más, he de reconocer...) sentido en este tipo de casos.

Como consejos puedo decirte que te relajes un poco, porque por más que hagas e intentes las personas seguirán escribiendo y hablando igual de mal (o peor, porque se enfadan si los corriges...), y que aprendas tú a escribir —que tienes muchos errores— y por consiguiente a hablar perfectamente antes de tachar algo.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Calambur

Popescu said:


> No es así, en el DRAE pone que se dice en Chile y Argentina, arriba un chileno dice que se dice buenos días en Chile, a ver si al final no se dice tanto, que lo admita el DRAE no es salvaguarda de que este bien dicho, *y lo de Argentina que se diga puede ser de bon giorno-buen dí. ¿Y de dónde sacás vos que el idioma que predomina en la Argentina es el cocoliche?*
> [...]
> No es que buen día este mal, "hoy hace un buen día", no esta mal, sustituir el buenos días por el buen día no es correcto te pongas como te pongas. Goods mornings!!!! *Por aquí, "buenos días/buen día" se usan indistintamente, diga lo que diga el Santo DRAE y aunque a vos te parezca mal alguna de las dos formas.*


*Yo suelo decir "buen día" en forma habitual. *


----------



## Malala

Popescu said:


> No es así, en el DRAE pone que se dice en Chile y Argentina, arriba un chileno dice que se dice buenos días en Chile, a ver si al final no se dice tanto, que lo admita el DRAE no es salvaguarda de que este bien dicho, y lo de Argentina que se diga puede ser de bon giorno-buen dí.
> 
> El ejemplo de carro-coche, no tiene nada que ver con esto coche de caballos, cochecito del niño,coche.....carro con caballo, carromato, carro....., es lo mismo unos han cogido una salida otros otra.
> 
> Achacar esto a la variedad del idioma, esa frase parece un poco-bastante comodín, cualquier cosa sera variedad del idioma..... que la gente no tenga dudas, todo es válido por obra y gracia de la variedad del idioma..[modo irónico]
> 
> No es que buen día este mal, "hoy hace un buen día", no esta mal, sustituir el buenos días por el buen día no es correcto te pongas como te pongas. Goods mornings!!!!


 
Pá' mí que la Real Academia se equivocó, es en Uruguay que se dice buen día (aunque las clases sociales "altas" usan el plural, seguramente para marcar distancias)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Haya paz, hermanos.
Digo _buen día_ con bastante frecuencia, y todos me contestan lo mismo.
Es lindo.
Así hablamos por estos lares.
Ya está.
Buen día a todos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Buenos días - Buenas tardes - Buenas noches.

A raíz de esta simpática discusión, me animo a hacer esta consulta para la que nunca conseguí una respuesta satisfactoria: ¿por qué, en algunas regiones, usamos los saludos en plural?

A estas alturas del partido, no creo que proceda enjuiciar la corrección o no de los saludos que usamos. Además, ¿qué se pretendería con ello? ¿que se rectifique? Debe ser broma. 

Lo que sí podría proceder es investigar por qué, en muchas regiones, se usa el plural. Me encantaría saberlo. De hecho, acabo de abrir un hilo en ese sentido.



			
				 Milton Sand - Nota de Moderador said:
			
		

> *Posts consecutivos ahora unidos*


----------



## Pinairun

Víctor Pérez said:


> Buenos días - Buenas tardes - Buenas noches.
> 
> A raíz de esta simpática discusión, me animo a hacer esta consulta para la que nunca conseguí una respuesta satisfactoria: ¿por qué, en algunas regiones, usamos los saludos en plural?


 

Supongo que todo esto ya te lo sabes. 

Un saludo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pinairun said:


> Supongo que todo esto ya te lo sabes.
> Un saludo



En efecto, *Pina*, pero espero que haya alguna otra explicación más racional, menos... religiosa y confío en que alguien consiga localizarla ahí fuera.


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡Qué discusión inútil!!
Ni se imaginan cuánto me molestó ver tanta neurona malgastada.
Si de algo vale yo uso ambos saludos indistintamente, por lo tanto a lo mejor soy el chileno que tomó la RAE para su afirmación de que es de uso común en Chile y Argentina.
Por acá, como ya dijo Aviador, gana por lejos el uso del plural, aunque no es excluyente; en singular me resulta más familiar en Argentina, Uruguay, y Paraguay.
Pero hacer una discusión de esto, y peor aún, pretender una incorrección de una u otra expresión, me parece francamente absurdo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Pinairun said:


> Supongo que todo esto ya te lo sabes.
> 
> Un saludo


Solo para aclarar que esa información, cuando dice "Cuando saludamos  con _buenos días, buenas tardes, buenas noches_ no nos referimos al día, a  la tarde o a la noche presente solamente. En España es corriente la utilización  del plural para el saludo, *pero el uso del singular es usual en países de  América, especialmente en Argentina, Chile.*", cae, a mi juicio, en un error. La única alternancia que yo he escuchado en los países americanos es la de "buen día" y "buenos días". Nunca escuché "buena tarde" ni "buena noche", y si la escuchara creería que la persona tiene algún problema de dicción.
Saludos


----------



## Malala

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Solo para aclarar que esa información, cuando dice "Cuando saludamos con _buenos días, buenas tardes, buenas noches_ no nos referimos al día, a la tarde o a la noche presente solamente. En España es corriente la utilización del plural para el saludo, *pero el uso del singular es usual en países de América, especialmente en Argentina, Chile.*", cae, a mi juicio, en un error. La única alternancia que yo he escuchado en los países americanos es la de "buen día" y "buenos días". Nunca escuché "buena tarde" ni "buena noche", y si la escuchara creería que la persona tiene algún problema de dicción.
> Saludos


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. 
¡Buenas noches!


----------



## Plzenak

Si os gustaría saber , en checo , eslovaco , polaco y serbio no se usa plural .


----------



## Pinairun

emm1366 said:


> Hola Oscar.
> 
> Me parece bastante descortés decir "buena tarde" o "buena noche". Es como si alguien se reservara el desearte que las otras tardes o noches sean buenas dependiendo de su cambio de humor a favor o en contra tuya. Para mí son incorrectas las expresiones en singular.
> 
> Saludos


 
Con ese argumento estás considerando descorteses a todas aquellas personas que, en francés, inglés, alemán, sueco, portugués, italiano, catalán, gallego, euskera, etc., utilizan el singular en sus saludos.


EDIT: Y en checo, polaco, eslovaco, serbio, como dice Plzenak.
El origen de nuestro plural, que no está muy claro, ha de ser más simple que todo eso. 
Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Nota de moderador said:
			
		

> Hola, amigos:
> Ya ha habido respuestas útiles y podemos deducir que no habrá una definitiva. En vista de que, más que de verdaderas ayudas, el hilo se estaba llenando de opiniones personales de tipo "me parece terrible" y "me parece ilógico", lo he cerrado.
> 
> He dejado la eventualidad de su reapertura a la discreción de algún otro moderador. Entre mods opinamos y estuvimos de acuerdo en dejarlo cerrado.
> 
> ¡Gracias por participar!
> 
> Cordialmente,
> Milton Sand
> Moderador


----------



## Bonne personne

_Nota del moderador: Esta pregunta fue unida a otro hilo con la misma pregunta. Favor de revisar el diccionario de wordreference.com antes de abrir una nueva consulta._

Hola. Recientemente leí en la prensa que es incorrecto el empleo de buen día como saludo, según el artículo, plantea que se dice buenos días. ¿Podría alguien explicarme al respecto?
Gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## Ushuaia

Hola, Bonne personne.

El DPD dice: "*2.* *buen día *o *buenos días. *La fórmula de saludo que se emplea durante la mañana es, en el español general, _buenos días._ No obstante, en algunos países de América del Sur se utiliza también la fórmula _buen día: «Buen día, abuelo»_ (Daulte _Noche_ [Arg. 1994])."

Así que yo no tengo dudas (¡la RAE admite su uso habitual en mi país!), pero como Cuba no está en América del Sur...


----------



## Bonne personne

Muchas gracias. Tendré que documentarme bien, pues hasta cierto punto no comparto esa opinión; por ejemplo en Inglés se dice Good day. Yo le atribuyo el significado de Buen día.
de todas formas muchas gracias. Ushuaia.


----------



## ManPaisa

Bonne personne said:


> Muchas gracias. Tendré que documentarme bien, pues hasta cierto punto no comparto esa opinión; por ejemplo en Inglés se dice Good day. Yo le atribuyo el significado de Buen día.
> de todas formas muchas gracias. Ushuaia.



Este tema se ha discutido ad nauseam en este foro.  

La RAE dice lo que es posible en castellano.  Los hablantes lo que mejor les parece.

En inglés se dice_ good morning _para saludar y _good day _para despedirse (pero éste último más en inglés británico).


----------



## RubiM

iHola!

Alguien sabe decirme por qué este saludo se usa en el plural?

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## solysombra

RubiM said:


> iHola!
> 
> Alguien sabe decirme por qué este saludo se usa en el plural?
> 
> Muchísimas gracias


 
Hola: Lo que yo sé es que es una forma acortada de:
"Buenos días le dé (o te dé, o nos dé... etc.) el Señor". Y nosotros queremos que nos dé muchos buenos días; todos, si es posible, y no uno solo.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Coincido con Solysombra pero yo lo conocía como "buenos días nos dé Dios"


----------



## XiaoRoel

La palabra *dies* en latín es la única de la 5ª declinación que tiene género _ambiguo_ en singular y siempre es _masculina_ en plural. Esta palabra pasó en _latín vulgar_ a la declinación en *-a-* (la 1ª, _en su mayoría de género femenino_), pero se queda con el género masculino. Creo que la palabra debió tener _antes que ver con el clima_, para _después_ pasar a una _significación más general_. El español hereda la expresión en pl. (buenos días < bonos dies), el _gallegoportugués la hereda en singular_ (bo(n)/bom dí/ia < bonu dia.


----------



## Södertjej

XiaoRoel said:


> El español hereda la expresión en pl. (buenos días < bonos dies), el _gallegoportugués la hereda en singular_ (bo(n)/bom dí/ia < bonu dia.


La cuestión es ¿alguien sabe *por qué *es en plural en castellano y no en otros idiomas de los que no está tan lejos?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

No sólo es buenos días.
También decimos buenas tardes y buenas noches.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Supongo, sólo es en suponer, que el plural en español viene de considerar el _día en sus varias partes como un plural_, en gallegoportugués nos estaríamos refiriendo _sólo a la mañana _del día: _bon día, boa tarde, boa noite_. El español traspasa el plural de día a _tarde y noche que también se usarán analógicamente en plural._


----------



## Södertjej

Pero también se dice buenas tardes y noches, que no pueden confundirse con días enteros...


----------



## Bostru

A parte de las razones ya mencionas, yo supongo que tanto la versión en singular como en plural, al ser ambas lógicas, en unos lugares e idiomas se acenta una o la otra por razones de uso.


----------



## Calambur

RubiM said:


> Alguien sabe decirme por qué este saludo se usa en el plural?


Por aquí, *vecino*, se usa tanto en singular como en plural, a gusto del hablante: *buen día *o *buenos días.*
Pero* buenas tardes* y* buenas noches* siempre en plural (no en todos los países es igual).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá hay gente que usa buen día, pero se oye poco natural.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

En Argentina, es probable que el uso habitual de "buen día" sea por influencia del uso singular en italiano (_buon giorno_). Aunque no se explica entonces por qué no se contagió también a la tarde y la noche.


----------



## Nickhola

Södertjej said:


> La cuestión es ¿alguien sabe *por qué *es en plural en castellano ... ?


 
Yo creo, modestamente, que Solysombra lo ha dicho. Y me parece muy bonito que se augure que sean buenos no uno sino todos los días / tardes / noches


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pensando de forma de lógica, yo diría que un mismo día es propio para cada persona, por lo que hay tantos días como personas.
'he tenido un día horrible', ' hoy ha sido el día más feliz de mi vida', etc, son frases que nos muestran la pluralidad de un mismo día.

Buenos días para todos.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora se usa por lo general "buenos días". Me gustan las explicaciones de solysombra y Xiao al respecto. En realidad cuando mis alumnos me preguntan que si por qué buenos días y no buen día, les digo que es porque deseamos que todos los días sean buenos para todos. 
Aun así, también usamos "que tenga/pase buen día/buena tarde/buena noche".
Por lo que, así solamente como un saludo casual "buenos días/buenas tardes/buenas noches" y específicamente hablando, lo decimos en singular. Que tengan buen día.
Saludos


----------



## Doctorr

¡Qué polémica más interesante! ¿Hay quien pueda desarrollar la idea de que el latín (vulgar) "influyó" esta frase? Me interesaría enterarme más de una transición "latín-castellano". Espero no haberles preocupado)


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No estoy segura de cómo se decía en latín, pero lo que sí sé en que en lenguas latinas hermanas como el francés, el portugués, el italiano y el catalán se dice en singular.


----------



## Nenúfares

Doctorr said:


> ¡Qué polémica más interesante! ¿Hay quien pueda desarrollar la idea de que el latín (vulgar) "influyó" esta frase? Me interesaría enterarme más de una transición "latín-castellano". Espero no haberles preocupado)


 
Yo creo que el saludo en latín es "*Ave*!".

Si piensas en 





> Ave Maria gratia plena Dominus tecum ...


 
Y también 





> Ave Caesar. Morituri te salutant


 
Además existe un saludo que usan los frailes franciscanos: Pax et *Bona*

Bona, en mi opinión, resume "*Bona dies*", pero es una suposición mía

En latín _días_ se declinaba así:

Nom -> *dies dies*
Gen. -> diei dierum
Dat. -> diei dieibus
Acc. -> diem dies
Voc. -> die diebus

*El género de dies dies era tanto masculino como femenino.*

Por esto yo pienso que en castellano se dice "Buenos días". 
Se usa en el *plural* como en latín y en *masculino* porque en latín era tanto masculino como femenino. No encontré confirmación de ello. Es una suposición mía.

_Soy nueva. Espero no haber escrito demasiado._


----------



## Doctorr

Nenúfares, moltes gràcies)))


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de Moderación*​ 

*En vista  que el tema de este hilo ha sido más que suficientemente comentado, esta discusión queda cerrada por ahora.*​ 
*¡Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus valiosas participaciones!*​ 
*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*​


----------

